# New feature idea: Use the green button for CC toggle!



## Stutz342 (Sep 29, 2004)

Since the weird green-button function is currently off, (and not generally understood when it was still on,) then how 'bout that button gets set up to toggle Closed Captioning on/off with a single push!

We've wanted a way to do it for years, but the old remotes didn't have an available button. The green button is available now! Let's use it!


----------



## gregleg (Jan 4, 2004)

+1! Excellent idea.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

+1

In the meantime, it's down to 4 keystrokes on Hopper.

Yellow (direct shortcut to Settings, no need to press Menu first)
3 (CC is currently the 3rd tile)
Select (the cursor is pre-positioned over On when Off and vice versa)
Save (misplaced my note so don't recall if it's Red, View or Cancel)

The 922, which the Hopper's UI is based on and which has the same CC menu, still requires 17 button pushes. I never use the feature but find that totally ridiculous for those that do.


----------



## cac303 (Apr 18, 2012)

+1


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Or you could let the users configure, oh I don't know, say 20 or so favorite channels, and when they pressed the green button it would show the channel icons on screen and allow them to choose a one.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

What a novel idea! Tried it on the 922 and it's really inconvenient to use with all the button presses required to get to the channels. Now it that concept keyboard/mouse remote became available...


----------



## Stutz342 (Sep 29, 2004)

So how do we get this idea proposed to the engineers? Can a D.I.R.T. member help us out?!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> Or you could let the users configure, oh I don't know, say 20 or so favorite channels, and when they pressed the green button it would show the channel icons on screen and allow them to choose a one.


I can setup 15 favorite channels by their logo on my 922 after I press the Green button.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Jhon69 said:


> I can setup 15 favorite channels by their logo on my 922 after I press the Green button.


I used to be able setup more than that with my Hopper, but some dweeb programmer took it away.


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

Stutz342 said:


> Since the weird green-button function is currently off, (and not generally understood when it was still on,) then how 'bout that button gets set up to toggle Closed Captioning on/off with a single push!
> 
> We've wanted a way to do it for years, but the old remotes didn't have an available button. The green button is available now! Let's use it!


Yes!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> I used to be able setup more than that with my Hopper, but some dweeb programmer took it away.


I have never used it.To me that setup is kinda like my EPG but more confusing and it takes more remote control button presses with it, when I can do what I want quicker with my Logo EPG.

DISH could use the green button to access DISH PASS/Manual Timers.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I seem to remember being able to press the mute button and CC was activated. Activated if it was turned on in a menu. That was several TV's and several years ago...I suppose it's a technical thing, it seems very complicated and confusing currently. They should fix it.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

356B said:


> I seem to remember being able to press the mute button and CC was activated. Activated if it was turned on in a menu. That was several TV's and several years ago...I suppose it's a technical thing, it seems very complicated and confusing currently. They should fix it.


I had/have TVs that work like that. On OTA signals. Dish CC doesn't work on the TV. You'd think Dish could come up with a similar thing. On the TVs I had all the options for size, color, etc just like Dish. But once set I left it alone as I do with Dish and just turned it on or off as I wanted.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

356B said:


> I seem to remember being able to press the mute button and CC was activated. Activated if it was turned on in a menu. That was several TV's and several years ago...I suppose it's a technical thing, it seems very complicated and confusing currently. They should fix it.


Yes I remember my 2000 PhillipsManavox 50" RPTV you could go into the CC section and set it up to come on when the volume was muted,one great feature and it did not matter which input you used it worked!.

Unfortunately my 2011 Vizio 55" LED/LCD HDTV can't do that.

The thing of it is my Vizio is software upgradable so if Vizio wanted to they could do that,but maybe another TV manufacturer has that feature copyrighted.

But my Vizio does have the CC button on the remote for the CC activation on the TV when your watching OTA.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Marlin Guy said:


> I used to be able setup more than that with my Hopper, but some dweeb programmer took it away.


NOPE, it was 15


----------

